# Interior LEDs that fade in/out like OEM (no flicker) | Error Free Reverse | License Plate | Brake/Tail/Rear & Front Turns | City LEDs + More | Lifetim



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*Interior LEDs that fade in/out like OEM (no flicker) | Error Free Reverse | License Plate | Brake/Tail/Rear & Front Turns | City LEDs + More | Lifetime Warranty | Ships Free!!*

Check at what customers are saying - this is why we do this - it is important that our customers have a good experience and are 100% happy when shopping with us:









Shop with confidence – never worry if these will cause errors
Lifetime warranty – never buy another bulb when you shop with us
Free Shipping within the US – no insane handling fees – the price you SEE is the price you PAY
Customer Service – We ship all items same/next day with tracking – our friendly staff is virtually available 24/7 and on the weekends!

If you have any questions or need any help, our friendly staff is available 24/7 to help - we respond to emails the same day:
http://deautokey.com/contact


Click here for all CC LEDs!


*Interior LED Kit:*
http://deautokey.com/product/9pc-co...-kit-error-free-fits-09-current-volkswagen-cc
Includes:
(2) Front Dome 
(2) Front Sun Visor 
(3) Rear Dome 
(1) Glove Box 
(1) Trunk Light 
-100% error free - plug & play
-Turns off when your car is off - no ghosting/dimming - fades in/out like OEM lights
-Crisp white with no blue or yellow tint
-Interior LED kit fade in/out like OEM bulbs - no harsh on/off!
-Crisp clean white - no blue or yellow tint!
-Our LEDs WON'T stay dimly lit when your car is off!
-100% plug and play / error free!

*LED Trunk STRIP! - Bright 48 LED Strip of lights that will light up your entire trunk and driveway:*
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models


*Complete Exterior LED Kit - add each bulb you want from the drop down menu:*
http://deautokey.com/product/full-l...reverse-brake-error-free-plug-and-play-bright

-Listing above includes, brake, turn, tails, reverse, license plates, front turns, city LEDs!

*Complete License Plate housing - replaces OEM license plate with bright LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/product/crisp-white-vw-cc-license-plate-led-error-free-fits-09-current

*Bright error free side markers (amber or white:*
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-error-free-side-marker-leds-amber-or-white

*NEW Brighter Rear TURN LEDs created by KOWCC:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-cc-rear-turn-signal-osram-3-tower-led-bulb-created-by-kowcc

*194 City LEDs with cars with City bulbs installed already:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-cc-osram-city-light-leds-brighter-error-free

*Puddle lights for the side view mirrors:*
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-cc-puddle-led-set-crisp-white-no-errors-lifetime-warranty

*Amber front turn signals for newer car models (pwy24w):*
http://deautokey.com/product/vw-cc-pwy24w-front-turn-signals-error-free-available-in-white-or-amber

*H7RC Xenon bulb created for your reflector housing - a must have upgrade for increased visibility while NOT blinding anyone else on the road:*
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-cc-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

*Fog Light Kit for CC 2015 RLine:*
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-volkswagen-cc-2015-r-line

*Fog Light Kit:*
http://deautokey.com/product/cc-complete-led-fog-light-kit

*NEW - Rear Badge Vinyl inserts for the Volkswagen CC:*
http://deautokey.com/category/vinyls-for-your-entire-car-new

*Don't forget to pick up a 4pc Tool kit - helps with all LED install:*
http://deautokey.com/product/4-piec...-tool-set-great-for-interior-led-installation










-------------




_*[$3 off coupon when you like us on FB] – [Check out customer Photos on IG] – [Subscribe to our Youtube Channel for DIYs]
*_

​All our *HID & LEDs* have a *Lifetime Warranty* & *Ship Free* within the US! They are also *Error Free*!

*Why shop with deAutoLED?*
Besides having a Lifetime Warranty and Free Shipping on all our items, we also care about our customers and Customers being 100% happy. *Customer Service* comes first here at deAutoLED.

*Quick shipping times:* we ship the *same* or* next day* after receiving your order with a *tracking #*, we take pride in shipping items quickly to our customers.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

http://deautokey.com/product/9pc-co...-kit-error-free-fits-09-current-volkswagen-cc


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

all exterior LEDs in 1 listing - add what you'd like on the drop down - are bright LEDs are a must have - safer quicker lightup times and brighter than OEM:










LISTING:
http://deautokey.com/product/full-l...reverse-brake-error-free-plug-and-play-bright


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Get ready for spring and summer with LEDs!

Error free - tested to work and look good in your car!

www.deAutoLED.com

*-True Lifetime Warranty for peace of mind!*
-Never have to buy another LED after you shop with us!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*10% off everything: "T10"
15% off $200+ Purchase: "T15"
20% off $300+ Purchase: "T20"*


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

And if our bright trunk LED is not enough, you can add 48 LED Trunk strip which will sure to bring a smile to your face when you open your trunk:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

All Exterior LEDs in one place - choose only what you need on the drop down menu:
http://deautokey.com/product/full-l...reverse-brake-error-free-plug-and-play-bright


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Pick up a set of d1s / d2s or d3s HID bulbs - just as bright as xenon bulbs that cost double the price
-Lifetime Warranty
-Free Shipping

LISTING:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-d1...te-no-errors-fits-many-volkswagen-audi-models



BORA RSI said:


> 5500k looking great!
> 
> Ok so I saw that DeAutokey had new bulbs and I immediately wanted them. Don't get me wrong the oem cc adaptive headlights are great. I just wanted them to be a bit whiter (more like the new led headlights color on other cars acura,mb,bmw,mazda, etc.)
> 
> ...


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm editing this to avoid confusion; deautoLED is awesome and make's an awesome product.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Got my reverse lights today, hands down the dopest dope. 



















Also got some interior replacements. Thanks again!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

sellinagolf - thanks they look great, can we share the photo / tag?

REVERSE:
http://deautokey.com/product/2013-cc-reverse-leds-194-921-wedge

Interior LED kit:
http://deautokey.com/product/9pc-co...-kit-error-free-fits-09-current-volkswagen-cc

All LEDs for the CC:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-cc-all-years-trims


Thank you
:thumbup:


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Please do, I even cleaned just my rear end for the photo.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

sellinagolf said:


> Please do, I even cleaned just my rear end for the photo.


:thumbup:

Thank you - we appreciate it.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

h7rc HID kit:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-cc-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

ALL LEDs/HIDs for the CC:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-cc-all-years-trims


Recent customer feedback of the H7RC kit:


J-NaDa said:


> If you're on the fence about the H7rc kit, don't be. Just get it... you won't be disappointed. I ordered mine a couple weeks ago and installed them last weekend. They're so much better than the OEM lights.
> 
> The install was a bit of a pain: I ended up pulling out my headlight assembly (you don't have to take off the front bumper to do so) so I could get a good look/better grip. I'm not very handy, so it took me a total of about 6.5 hours. But now knowing what to do it would take me at most an hour and a half including pulling out the headlights and drilling the dust cap.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

These bright fog LEDs are no joke:
FOG LED light spread:









LISTING 2015 R-LINE:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-volkswagen-cc-2015-r-line

FOR H11 MODEL:
http://deautokey.com/product/cc-complete-led-fog-light-kit


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Why you need fog leds -

Xenon headlights / Xenon Headlights with Fog LEDs on:









FOR CC R-LINE:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-volkswagen-cc-2015-r-line

FOR CC:
http://deautokey.com/product/cc-complete-led-fog-light-kit


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Limited time sale on our 4pc tool kit - great for any LED/HID install, you will find a thousand uses for this tool kit after your LED install:
http://deautokey.com/product/4-piec...-tool-set-great-for-interior-led-installation


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

visit www.deAutoLED.com to browse all LEDs!


----------



## Bonez5219 (Oct 28, 2014)

Do you make an Error Free DRL bulb for the 09 VW CC 4motion?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bonez5219 said:


> Do you make an Error Free DRL bulb for the 09 VW CC 4motion?


The 1156 model? We do not. We have the 921/194 model for the city LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-cc-osram-city-light-leds-brighter-error-free

We do have every single bulb for the CC error free except the 1156 DRLs:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-cc-all-years-trims


Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

See the difference with our LEDs and Customer service! Free shipping and lifetime warranty on all LEDs/HIDs!











www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

You know what would be nice, but I haven't seen yet? An LED Bulb for the 2009-2012 CCs that have OEM Bi-Xenon headlights installed for the Side Lamp. It's a bulb in headlight that turns on when you're making a turn to the left or right to illuminate more of the left or right side at night so you can see where you're turning toiwards.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> You know what would be nice, but I haven't seen yet? An LED Bulb for the 2009-2012 CCs that have OEM Bi-Xenon headlights installed for the Side Lamp. It's a bulb in headlight that turns on when you're making a turn to the left or right to illuminate more of the left or right side at night so you can see where you're turning toiwards.


Hi, is that the 194 bulb? Let us know we feel that we have this already for the CC.

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

LED Fogs create wide spread of light - low on ground where you want it - no blinding glare:
http://deautokey.com/category/exterior-lighting-all-led-headlight-fog-kits

If your model is NOT listed check out the universal guide:
http://deautokey.com/product/led-headlight-fog-cree-led-bulb-with-ballast-1800-lumen

Look up your bulb with the bulb guide:
http://deautokey.com/bulb-guide

Light where you want - not where you don't:
*-error free / flicker free / plug and play*


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

LED Fogs create wide spread of light - low on ground where you want it - no blinding glare:
http://deautokey.com/category/exterior-lighting-all-led-headlight-fog-kits

If your model is NOT listed check out the universal guide:
http://deautokey.com/product/led-headlight-fog-cree-led-bulb-with-ballast-1800-lumen

Look up your bulb with the bulb guide:
http://deautokey.com/bulb-guide

Light where you want - not where you don't:
*-error free / flicker free / plug and play*


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Orders ship daily with a tracking # from the US
Free Shipping within the US
True no-hassle Lifetime Warranty
Customer service is our #1 priority!

www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

See what you have been missing with our H7RC HID kit for reflector housing!

listing:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-cc-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

customer video:





Customer feedback:
The light output is the same amount on the road as a projector - we have seen it - here is a video that shows the cut-off:






Photo of light pattern on the road / parking lot - it is a wide spread of light that is usable and what matters:









shows how far this is shining light and cut-off:


























This is a great photo showing the even wide spread of light you actually gain while not blinding anyone:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Big and bulky HID kits are in the past.

Our HID H7rc kit is made for your reflector housing - clean thin ballast - easy install:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-cc-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

*SIZE of ballast: *
2.75 inches x 3.54 inches x .47 inches

*SIZE of playing cards for perspective: *
2.25 inches × 3.5 inches x 1.5 inches


----------



## whiz05403 (Sep 9, 2017)

So is my 2013 CC a candidate for these HID lights? I'm not sure if I have "projectors" or not. Thanks

BTW, love the Fogs!!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

whiz05403 said:


> So is my 2013 CC a candidate for these HID lights? I'm not sure if I have "projectors" or not. Thanks
> 
> BTW, love the Fogs!!


Hi, yes our H7RC kit works if you have the reflectors. We have both D3S for projectors and H7RC HID kit for reflectors, see below for listing and difference.


Projectors look like this:









If you have this model we have this kit:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-d1...te-no-errors-fits-many-volkswagen-audi-models

you need D3S on the drop down


Review of the D3S
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7905121-New-DeAutokey-D3S-hid-bulbs-for-13-cc

---

This is the reflectors:









You need this kit if your headlights have halogen/reflectors - H7RC HID kit:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-cc-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit


Please let us know if you have any questions

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Sale going on now - visit www.deAutoLED.com for more info!

Don't miss out on making your car better & saving!
:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Light up the darker summer nights - more people on the road more people driving at night, the H7RC HID kit for reflectors are a needed and required upgrade for your CC
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-cc-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

ALL LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-cc-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

H7RC KIT for reflectors - no errors - plug and play - projector-like visibility!
*LISTING:*
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-cc-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Here is a side by side Xenon OEM headlights vs our H7RC in a halogen housing - we think the photo really tells you a lot:









Listing:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-cc-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

More photos of the H7 LED LOW BEAM - BRAND NEW FOR 2018 - DON'T MISS OUT!

*listing:*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta

No blinding glare / stay as bright as the second you turn them on (no lumen loss) / plug and play easy install!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*We want to share a deAutoLED facebook group created by some of our amazing customers! You can ask questions, find DIYs, and be the FIRST in on the best deals and new products! *

*Join here:*
https://www.facebook.com/groups/deAutoLED/




We always have email support during the weekends - We know many do their LED installs on the weekend and we are around so you can ask any questions you may have. Email: [email protected]

Thank you for the support!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Quick same day shipping from the US.
TRUE Lifetime Warranty
Weekend Support
QUICKLY reply to emails

We care about what you install in your car and your experience with us.

www.deAutoLED.com

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Trunk LED strip - bright plug & play:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for all our Veterans! We appreciate your service!

Please check out our website banner for our Veteran Day Sale:
www.deAutoLED.com

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback! It makes our company!



BMOREGLI said:


> :thumbup: what he said. I have the Helix headlights mentioned. Actually installed them recently. It takes some work for the LEDs to light up and stay up, plenty of posts about them. As for the look, yeah it changes the look of the car. I installed DEAUTOLED HID kit and I have their LED fog lights. There products are legit.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

SINGLE YELLOW FOG LEDS NOW AVAILABLE:
http://deautokey.com/product/dual-c...n-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime

-NOT A NOVELTY
-THESE ARE BRIGHT
-HYPER YELLOW 3000K PLASMA


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

New single yellow Fog LEDs out:
http://deautokey.com/product/just-yellow-hyper-3000k-plasma-fog-led-kit

-BRIGHT
-Hyper Plasma 3K


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

No joke very bright hyper yellow 3K Plasma Fogs:
http://deautokey.com/product/just-yellow-hyper-3000k-plasma-fog-led-kit

This 3K hyper-yellow 3K is also available in the switchback white/yellow model:
http://deautokey.com/product/dual-c...n-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime

And solid white:
http://deautokey.com/product/led-headlight-fog-cree-led-bulb-with-ballast-1800-lumen










-easy install
-lifetime warranty
-plug and play


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Perfect LED installing weather:
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you for your service!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Join our facebook group for future discounts & deals exclusive to our FB Group members:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/deAutoLED/


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Check out sales at deAutoLED BANNER ON OUR WEBSITE:

www.deAutoLED.com

New sales are active until end of year (all will be listed on our website's banner) DO NOT MISS OUT!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

deAutoLED.com said:


> And if our bright trunk LED is not enough, you can add 48 LED Trunk strip which will sure to bring a smile to your face when you open your trunk:
> http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models


check out our trunk strip - 100% plug & play - has OEM adapters - BRIGHT.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't miss out on sales:
www.deAutoLED.com

check out the banner!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

https://deautokey.com/product/dual-color-led-bulb-1-bulb-2-colors-choose-between-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime



DUAL FOGS


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

LEDs that simply work:

www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bright Fogs.


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Happy St. Paddy's Day!
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

See the difference.

www.deAutoLED.com

We see feedback like this almost daily. We take pride in offering lighting our customers will enjoy in their car daily:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Fogs that are bright - white // yellow or dual fog where you can choose from white or yellow with your OEM fog switch (it is that easy):


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

@ member Sadheartofmine - Installed DeAuto LED trunk light strip.
--
-Thanks for the support!!

*Listing:*


https://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models



Perfect to light up a dark trunk due to the housing being in a bad spot in your car

We thought of everything with our plug and play trunk strip.

-OEM adapters including making this a direct plug and play adapter into your OEM housing (Easy install)
-48 Very BRIGHT LED Diodes 
-Clean White or red color option available
-Flexible & bendable with hard resin coating so it can still take a beating in your trunk
-Can place anywhere (top, bottom or side of trunk)
-Long wire, that is an all stealthy black which allows for an easier clean install, this wire is long enough to place anywhere in your trunk


Customer feedback:
"No more dark trunk. I can see everything in my trunk now"
"Love this. It lights up the ground when I open my trunk that someone actually stopped and asked me about the light after I opened my trunk"
"I tried other strips and so far this is the brightest and easiest install as there was no adapters to solder or tap into wires. Their plug and play adapter makes the difference"
"Clean light that is bright and exactly what I wanted"


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Father's Day sale on NOW - do not miss out!

20% off all fog LEDs -* "FOG20"*


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds



----

% discounts off entire site: www.deAutoLED.com

*10% OFF ENTIRE ORDER: *
F10

*Customer LED FOG Video:*


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Father's Day sale on NOW - do not miss out!

20% off all fog LEDs -* "FOG20"*


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds



----

% discounts off entire site: www.deAutoLED.com

*10% OFF ENTIRE ORDER: *
F10

*Customer LED FOG Video:*


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Shipping daily - LEDs made for your VW!

-Buy with confidence

-no more guessing if your LEDs will work

-Bright and look OEM



www.deAutoLED.com


"
I have the dual white/yellow w/flash option.

Very happy for three years now a great value, in the high contrast use seeing obstacles "softroading"...plus snow, plus the white extra light into ditches in deer season...🤣










"

Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We have been on VWVortex for over 9 years and we could have not done this without our amazing customers!

We sell high quality LEDs that simply work and look good in your car:
www.deAutoLED.com

Email [email protected] with any questions and help.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Labor Day Sale ON NOW!! Check out website's banner for the deal of the year:

www.deAutoLED.com


-Error Free
-Bright diodes
-Thin PCB board for clean light output
-True Lifetime Warranty (Leading warranty in the industry). This is truly the last LED you will have to buy for your car.
-FREE Shipping within the US
-24/7 support. Our team will reply with any questions almost instantly:


https://deautokey.com/contact



Compared to many top competitors are pricing are less and our diodes are brighter.

Stop guessing what will work and do it right the first time. Our feedback consistently shows where other LEDs caused errors & were dim ours were error free & bright.

We are here to make sure you get the product you want that works in your VW/Audi (and many more car models).

Bright fog LEDs where you want light - in white, yellow or dual fogs white/yellow:


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

**


Checkout www.deAutoLED.com for extended sale - limited time - hurry!


**


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Get ready for Halloween // Fall with our LEDs:
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Get in on the sale - check out banner @ www.deAutoLED.com for new Halloween code


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Free shipping within the US
TRUE Lifetime warranty

check out all LEDs for your CC:


https://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-cc-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Try out the best LEDs for your car - tested - works - lifetime warranty and free shipping within the US
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Get through the winter with LEDs. See and be seen.
www.deAutoLED.com

Proven safer by creating a faster reaction time (turns signal LEDs)
More enjoyable ride when you can easily see more of the road

(Current sales on top of banner on our website)
->Free SHIPPING within the US
->True Lifetime Warranty
->24/7 Customer Service
->QUICK Shipping


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Shop now:
www.deAutoLED.com

LEDs that work in your car

Contact us for help - we reply within the hour 24/7:


https://deautokey.com/contact


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone doing Green footwells for the month of March?
-Plug & Play
-Error Free

Check out our RGB Color changers - all LED footwell models can be found here:


https://deautokey.com/footwell-led-difference-for-all-audi-models



contact us if you have questions:


https://deautokey.com/contact


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Still #1 for LEDs in your CC because they work and are bright:


https://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-cc-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Our LEDs were designed around the VW/Audi housing unlike other companies that list their bulbs for VW without having them created for that specific housing.

See the difference in spread of light - brightness - and most importantly the cut-off in your housing that has made us the go to source for VW LEDs for over 10 years!

We have solid yellow, just yellow or the dual fogs!!
*Fogs choose your style:*


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds



Same fogs tested in our Tiguan housing and Audi - same reflector style - the coverage is amazing -FOGS ONY ON:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Memorial Day Sale on now – check out the deals for LEDs that simply work, are bright and error free:


https://deautokey.com/discounts



If you have questions please contact the team:


https://deautokey.com/contact



------ 

This year marks our 10th year anniversary on the Vortex – it has been a long road to prove that we have LEDs that outshine the competition.

We were able to strive and become one of the top sellers for LEDs for the VW/Audi because of what we offer for your cars.

See the difference!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

check out LEDs tested for your VW:
www.deAutoLED.com

contact us with any questions:


https://deautokey.com/contact


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Check out all the Summer Deals:


https://deautokey.com/discounts



Don't miss out on the best LEDs for your car!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

No errors - quick support and shipping - buy with confidence and save yourself time:
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Current sale:


https://deautokey.com/discounts



LEDs ship Daily
Tested for your VW
Bright and error free

Save time and know your LEDs will work!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Check out our website banner for new sales:
www.deAutoLED.com

Don't miss out on this deal!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Product shipping daily - don't miss out on FALL sales on site now:
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

LEDs tested to work in your car - brake/tails/reverse and much more:


https://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-cc-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

NEW PRODUCT LAUNCH:


https://deautokey.com/product/d3s-leds-new-denx-gen-d3s-leds-that-compare-to-d3s-xenon



This is a must have product for 2023!

NEW Technology that creates a bright beam that can now compete with Xenon Bulbs! 

-Direct plug & play without any need for decoders!
-Clean cut-off in your projectors - a smarter diode alignment and a clean beam PCB board allows for a better light output in your housing
-We tested D3S LEDs for many years - we never offered them because the technology was not there yet
-We always keep up with the latest diode technology along with the latest internal electronics this simply works and looks good

Our LEDs DO NOT need a break-in time - these will be a clean bright white from the second you install these!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Happy New Year! We look forward to another decade on the VWVORTEX FORUMS!


----------

